# pacific northwest tree octopus...



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I used to see them from time to time in the old growth forests when I was a kid. now that I am 55, I haven't seen a one in years. I fear they are near extinction. I am amazed they got such a good photo of one in that article.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

This is a hoax that keeps making the internet rounds.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks like photoshop to me! And if its not photoshop.....I live in Washington and will now live my life in complete fear. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^ me too!! But tiny said she saw them when she was a kid,,,, :shock:


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I think Tiny is playing the gullible game :lol:


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I too can remember when I was out west visiting about 45 years ago, my friends and I caught quite a few of them, they like to hang out with Snipes, which are easy to catch 

.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I do not think this is a hoax... I believe national geographic would not publish an article without checking their facts first.

thanks so much tiny and southertrails I really appreciate sharing that you actually have seen these things before. My dad is going to be very excited to hear that they do indeed exist. LOL

according to natgeo, they're trying to stop all of the current logging that is happening on the pacific northwest coast. Apparently, the breeding population on these octopi is at critically low levels and are trying to be put on the endangered species list. From what little information there is about them, they are believed to live primarily in the sea but, go to the trees to mate.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I think you should start a campaign and fundraiser.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Pacific Northwest tree octopus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Endangered tree octopus proves students believe everything they read on Internet | Mail Online

â€˜Tree octopusâ€™ is latest evidence the internet is making kids dumb, says group

http://www.theconsultants-e.com/Lib...ificNorthwestTreeOctopus-LessonPlan.sflb.ashx

I can keep doing this all day.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you could recruit some beauty queen contestants to make this their platform.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

BWAHAHA!!

There really IS one born every minute!!

Now, if you were talking about jackalopes or sasquatch........


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> I do not think this is a hoax... I believe national geographic would not publish an article without checking their facts first.
> 
> thanks so much tiny and southertrails I really appreciate sharing that you actually have seen these things before. My dad is going to be very excited to hear that they do indeed exist. LOL
> 
> according to natgeo, they're trying to stop all of the current logging that is happening on the pacific northwest coast. Apparently, the breeding population on these octopi is at critically low levels and are trying to be put on the endangered species list. From what little information there is about them, they are believed to live primarily in the sea but, go to the trees to mate.


I hope you are kidding about believing this. Cephlapods have no bones and are a flattened mass of flesh, barely able to move, when on land. Climb trees? Not hardly. I have spent over 40 years documenting octos of many species. I bet I have over a thousand photos I have taken of them. Non e were in trees!! :lol:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Guess I'll address the whole it's in NatGeo so it must be true meme. First of all, reporters and editors fall for hoax's all the time as they are human just like the rest of all. 

Second is NatGeo is also full of conservationist and some will stop at nothing to protect nature including using false stories (not saying everyone at NatGeo is in this category but some are). Want an example? Lets used the PNW spotted owl. We were told we had to stop logging of all old growth timber because that's the only place spotted owls live and they are endangered by golly! Study after study showed that the spotted owl will live anywhere as they were found nesting in abandoned cars and signs along highways along with nesting in young timber. 

About 2.5 years ago I read an article that said the real culprit to the spotted owls declining population was an increasing population of Barred owls. You see it seems that they think Spotted owls are quite tasty. Environmentalist knew this in the 80's but worked hard to suppress those studies. Seems that the message is more important than the truth. BTW, they are still beating the Spotted owl is endangered so we can't log song.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

C'mon, the tree octopus is awesome! No hating on them! They even used to have a mural of one on one of the stores in Walla Walla.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.






.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

WARNING! Do not watch that^^^^!!!!

Hm hm hm hm hmmm, hm hm hm hmm hmmm...
MAKE IT STOP!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I really hate it when you guys do this. LOL!
There's always that split second, where I believe it and I'm like "for real".
Then the rest of my brain kicks in. So disappointing


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> I hope you are kidding about believing this. Cephlapods have no bones and are a flattened mass of flesh, barely able to move, when on land. Climb trees? Not hardly. I have spent over 40 years documenting octos of many species. I bet I have over a thousand photos I have taken of them. Non e were in trees!! :lol:


 
What a party pooper you are! you don't need bones to climb trees, and you don't live here, so yoiu don't know what kind of flora and fauna we have. Our woods are deep , dark and old. There are things out here that are rarely seen, and you'd rather not see them, for that matter.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I wish there was a tree octopus... that would be so cool.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol. did it in yr 6...

...but thought it was such a good try I started a campaign anyway to see how many people believed it...

.

.

.

In case you haven't realised, it's not true. Look around the website. There's things like yeti crabs and the like as well 

but still very cool.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

I do a tree octopus assignment in my class every year....it teaches my students not to believe everything they read on the internet and that anyone can post anything they want even if it is completely untrue. Wiki is also a good way to teach this as well.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

My favorite tree octo site.

The Pacific Northwest Tree Octopus | Sightings


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Saskia said:


> I wish there was a tree octopus... that would be so cool.


For those that remember the TV commercial: I always wanted a house hippo.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

haha, don't get me wrong. I did see the information saying it was a hoax but, I was hoping maybe someone here could point me in the right direction and I suppose I've been. I guess, I'm gullible. I was really hoping something like that was possible. LOL.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey, I'm not judging you! I want all sorts of mythical things to be real. Like Bigfoot! :lol: imagine how cool it would be to be out hiking and then BAM! Octopus staring back at you. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Allison Finch said:


> My favorite tree octo site.
> 
> The Pacific Northwest Tree Octopus | Sightings


The Christmas tree one cracked me up! I'm gonna have to look for a little toy octopus or an ornament or something for my tree now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Haha, I know right! Oh well, I thought it was too good to be true ****.


----------

